# Aromadex and clomid



## StickyNuts (Oct 8, 2019)

So have you guys ever hear liquid arimidex and clomid? I'm sure it's some Homebrew stuff. But didn't know if anyone has had experience with it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 8, 2019)

Just about all your research labs carry them in liquid form. Some have been good, many have not


----------



## StickyNuts (Oct 8, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Just about all your research labs carry them in liquid form. Some have been good, many have not



Thanks. I'm getting it from a Family member who's done it before. I'm just new to the game and haven't heard of the liquid kind. He says it's all gtg. So I'm pumped ready to try it out.


----------



## sfw509 (May 19, 2020)

Be sure to post how it works for you. Like Seeker, I have seen it on the research chem sites. A guy at my gym said their guy does liquid, but I stick to pull form.


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2020)

sfw509 said:


> Be sure to post how it works for you. Like Seeker, I have seen it on the research chem sites. A guy at my gym said their guy does liquid, but I stick to pull form.



Yeah the dude hasn't been here since last October but I'm sure he'll answer you.


----------



## sfw509 (May 20, 2020)

Damn. Just noticed that. My bad.


----------

